# Border Collie cross German Shepherd.



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I've just been looking on a local rescue website and they have some Border Collie cross German Shepherd puppies in that are probably the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen. :001_wub::001_wub:

I was just wondering of anyone has a dog that is a cross between these 2 breeds and if they could give me some information on the mix of the breeds.

Thank you


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

One of the best dogs I have EVER known was a collie / G.S cross. 

Her name was Kiwi but died a couple of years ago aged 14. They get bad hips as they get older. 

She had such an amazing temperament & was very clever. 

Hope you get one!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

As long as the guarding and herding from the breeds doesn't come out too strongly.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

One of the best dogs I have owned!

I rescued Rusty from an abusive background he was about 2. He was the size of a collie, with long hair and the markings of a german shepherd.

He was high strung, loads of energy and needed loads of walks. But he was smart 









Rust is the one behind


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The only ones I've been in contact with are working crosses my uncle used on his dairy farm when I was growing up. 
They were his favourite working dogs.
Strong herding and guarding instincts - not an 'easy' dog - but very intelligent, quick to learn and need to have something to do.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have had two.. when I was younger.. very intelligent loyal dogs don't miss a trick.. My sis has one now.. And it is the same.. alert little dog...


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Theres one that comes to my flyball class. He is about 2yrs and so clever he loves the other dogs but is very energetic like the collie.I love him he is great.The owners say he is the brightest dog they have ever had but can be difficult keeping up with him mentally he learns things so fast.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

One of my Best Dogs was German Shepherd x Collie ..In my pic on left.....Sadly I lost him 4 years ago to leukemia Still miss hime soooooo much :frown:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Yuri is 1/2 Border Collie and 1/4 GSD (1/4 Sibe)

He is a very cheaky puppy, chases the cats a bit but only playing wouldn't hurt them. He tries to lick them and they swipe him :confused1: 

He loves his walks, very obediant, although he does get distracted easily. He is very food oriented and in my personal opinion a very good looking pup 

He is very jumpy though as he wants to say hi to everyone, but we are working on that.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

My first dog was a collie shep cross, she was definately not a first time dog and had lots of issues some of which you could attribute to her breed types and some her poor breeding. 

If you are at home and have the time to devote to training then you will have one smart cookie as a dog. 

Just remember GSDs are very prone to HD problems and i am assuming as this is a cross no testing has been done on the parent/s.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My neighbour has a GSD x BC, he is very GSD, in looks he is GSD, just a bit smaller, with a small white patch on his chest and in temperament he is very GSD. With any cross you can never be quite sure what characteristics the pup will get.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

humm what a cross


i personally am HONOURED! to have one as not only my family pet but my best friend. Dylan is now 10 yrs old, and is as soft as butter, highly intelligent, lazy, couch potato, car riding loving buddle of love.

we rescued him as a baby, a very small one at that. he's been through so much with our family and was my pillar when mum was diagnosed with MS, he slept beside me, licked my tears away daily and sat there and let me shout at him with frustration, then jumped up and hugged me.
every one comments on his looks and are totally amazed how gentle he is


my mums friend left her 6 day old son on the floor by the dog, and was worried that the baby might hurt the dog!!he is so soft and totally trusted with the smallest of kiddies. (one very rare dog i can tell you)


from personal experience this cross is fab, or maybe we just got lucky.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

this is Dylan taken when he was about 7 he's a bit greyer around the muzzle now, and that is HIS chair!!! whoooooe betide anyone who dares even glance at it


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Sorry it's taken me a while to reply, my computer is being a pain.

I was wondering about the HD problems. Would a vet be able to pick anything up or would it be a waiting game to see if they had problems? 

The mum is the german shepherd and dad is the border collie. On the picture they just look like fluffy german shepherds.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

kayz said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Sorry it's taken me a while to reply, my computer is being a pain.
> 
> I was wondering about the HD problems. Would a vet be able to pick anything up or would it be a waiting game to see if they had problems?
> 
> The mum is the german shepherd and dad is the border collie. On the picture they just look like fluffy german shepherds.


I dont think there is any test that can be done when they are a pup, it would be a case of wait and see.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

kayz said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Sorry it's taken me a while to reply, my computer is being a pain.
> 
> I was wondering about the HD problems. Would a vet be able to pick anything up or would it be a waiting game to see if they had problems?
> 
> The mum is the german shepherd and dad is the border collie. On the picture they just look like fluffy german shepherds.


Were the parents hip scored? This still doesn't guarantee the pups won't get HD, but they shouldn't have been bred from whether pedigree or cross if they weren't hip scored.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Were the parents hip scored? This still doesn't guarantee the pups won't get HD, but they shouldn't have been bred from whether pedigree or cross if they weren't hip scored.


I'm not sure if they were. It doesn't say on the website if they were or not. I am thinking of e-mailing about the pups later once we've had a good talk and think about it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

kayz said:


> I'm not sure if they were. It doesn't say on the website if they were or not. I am thinking of e-mailing about the pups later once we've had a good talk and think about it.


Just before you do the gsd/collie cross i mentioned in my previous posts had HD. She had aggression issues early on which they eventually thought could have been attributed to the discomfort she was in from the HD.

Her HD came to light when we had to rehome her because we could not solve her severe seperation anxiety we both worked at the time and the only option left was to find a home where someone was there all the time. We took her to a shelter and when i rang a few months later (i couldnt bring myself to do it beforehand) they said that regretfully was PTS at 18 months old because of the HD 

Just a personal account and obviously these pups could be fine but just wanted to clarify the reality of HD. There is much better treatment these days but ultimately a dog that experiences constant pain could become unpredictable which you may want to consider.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

with a cross like this it really depends on the individual. I have GSD and they have many traits that can be passed on.

They can have

Aggression issues (not if worked on at an early age)
Guarding issues (again not if worked on properly)
Can be aloof
Highly intelligent
Moult beyond belief
Can be very hyper as pups
Are extremely loyal
Can suffer from HD/ED, epilepsy etc
They are the best dog ever and I wouldnt change them for the world (im not bais honest )

These are just some of the main traits of the GSD and mixed with the intelligence (sp) and high drive of the collie.... potentially this could be a very high energy, intelligent dog, however with good training these can be used as advantages for a working or agility dog.
I wouldnt say this cross would be a good choice if someone is looking for a quiet companion to take on strolls around the park 

Good luck in your search x


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> w potentially this could be a very high energy, intelligent dog, however with good training these can be used as advantages for a working or agility dog.
> I wouldnt say this cross would be a good choice if someone is looking for a quiet companion to take on strolls around the park
> 
> Good luck in your search x


can you please tell Dylan this, he refused to go on his walk last night and mums convinced its because it was cold


----------



## Noki (Sep 27, 2010)

I have one of this mix too and love her. She's energetic and very smart. Loves sheep herding, agility and frisbees. She loves people. Her joints, including hips have been X-rayed and are in excellent condition. Her eyes have been examined too, as collies can have eye problems, but all is ok. This is expected, as her parents are healthy too. 
I have set up a group page on facebook for owners of this mix - please join and share pictures, videos and stories of your dogs. There's currently more than 100 pictures added to the group album.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

kayz said:


> I've just been looking on a local rescue website and they have some Border Collie cross German Shepherd puppies in that are probably the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen. :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I was just wondering of anyone has a dog that is a cross between these 2 breeds and if they could give me some information on the mix of the breeds.
> 
> Thank you


I've known quite a few and have a young GSD x BC training with me at the moment. Lovely cross in my opinion.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

kayz said:


> I've just been looking on a local rescue website and they have some Border Collie cross German Shepherd puppies in that are probably the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen. :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I was just wondering of anyone has a dog that is a cross between these 2 breeds and if they could give me some information on the mix of the breeds.
> 
> Thank you


Collie/Shepherds are one of the most common cross types we have had here for decades. Make some very good farm dogs, and absolutely gorgeous as well. Now, saying that, most are not from anthing purebred back for many generations.

CC


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

We had one which had border collie and gsd in, but I think he had retriever in as well because he was that colour. He was a lovely guard and a terrific guard dog - if the kids were there alone, he wasn't letting anyone in whether he knew them or not. But he did have a tendency to escape at the first chance he got and could never be allowed offlead.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> humm what a cross
> 
> from personal experience this cross is fab, or maybe we just got lucky.


Or maybe my friends just got unlucky with theirs. Their dog is quite jealous/aggressive towards other dogs if her owners give them any attention - has attacked both of mine. Bad hips from a young age, constant pain medication. NOT intelligent, quite thick in fact. Stubborn, difficult to train, and even threatens the female owner sometimes when she's cooking meat, snarling and showing teeth. I also know another with similar traits though to a lesser degree, and another who is fine and a very nice dog. 
Both the difficult ones were rescues, which may have something to do with it, or maybe their previous owners couldn't cope with their breed traits.


----------



## roxy28 (Jun 17, 2011)

I recently bought Milo in November. He is a german shep cross border collie and he is lovely. Little bit nervous now and again but he is only 9months. VERY energetic, very intelligent has learned quite a few tricks and although a bit ignorant at times knows what u are telling him to do, depending on his mood at that time to whether he does it, unless he's been naughty and is getting wrong. Is very loving, always follows me around everywhere! Literally like a lost pup. All in all i've had a few different breeds of dogs and most of the time it'snot so much what breed you get as to how you raise them and look after them. HD wise all dogs are more than likely to have some flaws. :yesnod:


----------



## patersoncolleen (Apr 26, 2012)

We got a border collie x german shepherd four months ago. She was 14 weeks old when we got her. I love her to bits, but she has a few problems i.e. she tends to snap, she pulls things off counter tops, she has just wrecked our whole brand new kitchen floor and starts dog training today. I am hoping that this will help, especially for the snapping. She doesn't do it to me,but does it to my husband and my daughter.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The BC/GSD has been a purpose bred cross for decades and proved very successful in many spheres particularly in Working Trials where several Working Trials Champions have been made up.

There are several breeders who carry out the relevant health checks on the breeding stock of purpose bred crosses.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Flint is a Border Collie with some GSD in him.
He is a very lazy dog, but can be quite vocal at times.
Very clingy to me but VERY aloof with strangers, he's not a people dog, he would rather lay alone on his bed than have a fuss from anyone apart from me.

Hes not very typical of either breed thinking about it


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

this thread is over two years old


----------



## jazpetlovur (Nov 7, 2012)

yeah hi i have a german shepherd x border collie pup she is so adorable and loves to play they are very very smart we have only had her for a year and she has already learnt how to shake hands hi5 and even hugs. the only problem is she always runs away asoon as i open the door we thing she does that because we got her from the pound so shes trying to find her way back but the neighbours love her so they just let her run around theie yard, shes great with children and loves dogs of all sizes she only barks if she can see another dog she is very very friendly and hasnt bit anyone yet any way i hope this is helpful to you and if you are looking to buy a dog you should deffinetly look into buying a german shepherd x border collie.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes I've known quite a number, one of which I shall see in about half an hour, the beautiful and very sweet Jess.....:drool:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Or maybe my friends just got unlucky with theirs. Their dog is quite jealous/aggressive towards other dogs if her owners give them any attention - has attacked both of mine. Bad hips from a young age, constant pain medication. NOT intelligent, quite thick in fact. Stubborn, difficult to train, and even threatens the female owner sometimes when she's cooking meat, snarling and showing teeth. I also know another with similar traits though to a lesser degree, and another who is fine and a very nice dog.
> Both the difficult ones were rescues, which may have something to do with it, or maybe their previous owners couldn't cope with their breed traits.


Updating on my friend's dog - the hip displaysia and consequent arthritis became a real problem, with Abbie snapping at anyone touching anywhere near her hips. In May she developed anal furunculosis as well, and the side effects of the treatment made her temperament even worse, attacking visitors to the house. Visitors couldn't be kept away as they were builders and carers after one of the owners had serious disability issues. The treatment was unsucsessful, and she was PTS a few weeks ago.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I walk a one of these and she is lovely.You cant tell what traits of each breed they will have but this particually one has more collie traits I would say.

She has a thick coat like a GS but the colouring of a collie

She is very obedient with commands too


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I have one - Kiara. Build wise she leans more towards the Shepherds build, she has the intelligence of both breeds, She loves chasing her ball, is very loyal, is easy to train however ou need to be one step ahead at all times as if there's a short cut she'll find it  She does have a chase drive but it's controllable, I haven't let her be around livestock off lead to see if she has any kind of herding instinct.

I always say she's far too intelligent for me  she can open doors, work out how to get the lids of bins, I've had to buy a fridge without handles  can open cupborad doors and if the dog gate isn't clicked shut properly she can open that too 

On the upside she's loads of fun, has bags of energy, loved her agility and learnt how to use it in different situations . . . . 









Loves water, any water 









And chase her ball 









All in all, a brilliant all rounder of a dog :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------

